# John Hopkins Cancer Update, Aspartame will kill you.



## Scotty614 (Apr 30, 2007)

Guys I am noob material when it comes to just about anything supplement related. I did however read a recent report saying that sugar substitutes like NutraSweet, Equal, Spoonful etc are made with Aspartame and is harmful to your body, ie is a Cancer "sparkplug". Now here I go and read the ingredients of Nitro Tech protein powder and I see aspartame listed as an active ingredient which in turn I am ingesting every day after my workout as a protein shake. Needless to say I am am just going to stay the hell away from any sugars at all for the time being since i am spooked. What about Nitro Tech ? Am I giving myself an opportunity to induce Cancer growth taking this crap?

Thanks for any advice forthcoming,
Scotty


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 30, 2007)

Go with artificial sweeteners that don't contain aspartame.

Don't worry too much about it though. Smoking, tanning booths and sunburns cause cancer. The rest is basically hearsay IMO.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have a link to this "new study"?

I ask, because, when most people talk about aspartame being a carcinogen, they're usually referring to the "study" done in the last '70s that was absolute garbage.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Then buy a powder without aspartame if you are worried about it. There are plenty of them.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 30, 2007)

^ what superman said.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

Stay away from muscle tech



100% Whey (Aspartame Free) by Optimum Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store


----------



## EWI (Apr 30, 2007)

I can stand Aspartame... it feels like crap in my body.   I try to stay away from all that junk and just use real sugar, honey, maple syrup, and fruits for taste... Yeah... it's a shame that so many companies put so much crap in their products just to try and make them taste good.  I'd rather grab some unflavored whey and choke it down than poisen myself with all the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you have a link to this "new study"?
> I ask, because, when most people talk about aspartame being a carcinogen, they're usually referring to the "study" done in the last '70s that was absolute garbage.


Could it be *this* new study? http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/picrender.fcgi?artid=1392232&blobtype=pdf


----------



## Scotty614 (Apr 30, 2007)

No thats not copy that I pulled last week from a friend nurse of mine who showed me some recent findings. I will see if i can find a link to this report. I am just paranoid about the sups that I am using frequently which are no explode, cell mass , megaman multis and the nitro tech protein powder. 
I have just decided to completely give up artificial sweetners and use very small amounts of sugar to get the job done from now on. As for the NoXplode, Cell mass and Nitro tech stuff I am using..I can only hope that I am not damaging some part of my system taking this stuff regularly.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Scotty614 said:


> No thats not copy that I pulled last week from a friend nurse of mine who showed me some recent findings. I will see if i can find a link to this report. I am just paranoid about the sups that I am using frequently which are no explode, cell mass , megaman multis and the nitro tech protein powder.
> I have just decided to completely give up artificial sweetners and use very small amounts of sugar to get the job done from now on. As for the NoXplode, Cell mass and Nitro tech stuff I am using..I can only hope that I am not damaging some part of my system taking this stuff regularly.



Why don't you just get some natural sweetener then?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the attempt Nigeepoo.

Cool, let me know if you find it.  Keep in mind that a lot of supplements now use Splenda, which doesn't contain aspartame.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the attempt Nigeepoo.
> 
> Cool, let me know if you find it.  Keep in mind that a lot of supplements now use Splenda, which doesn't contain aspartame.



I'm not sure what cytosport uses as sweetener, but I know their whey is aspartame free.


----------



## the nut (Apr 30, 2007)

Read This


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 30, 2007)

the nut said:


> Read This




That study just got


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

the nut said:


> Read This



I'm not surprised.  It's been almost 30 years and there's still no proof that aspartame causes cancer.  You'd think, if it were carcinogenic, they'd have found the connection by now.


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 1, 2007)

In the world of diet & nutrition, there can never be proof of anything. It's just evidence supporting or not supporting a particular hypothesis.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone want to critique thiis article ??   
Aspartame Fact Sheet @
Equal.com 


Personally I think SUGAR and white grains and particularly en-combo is the main carncinogen in most peoples diets! In fact I've read scientific studies on cancer in general that if you read through the terminology  say exActly that. ( !) 
..I see ppl eating sugar and to me it's worse than watching them smoke. .. and almost en-par to watching them do drugs.. .. like thee 'evil' part of most alcohols is imo only grossly about the sugar .. and considering that it's protein that inhibits alcohol absorbtion to keep it as a metabolic / catabolic aide to have it assist breakdown of toxin plasmas in our blood as it turns over each new pass, even in terms of over aggitating cell communication causing more friction by heat and why a person might crave salt to after eating sugar for it's dry communication friction and kelp and mineral salts are alternative cell communication option in lieu of fats and how it effects your brain for motoring ability pending what else is in your body.( long story maybe)
 I do concede and reiterate though that there are ways to chemically negate certain reactions by adding a whole other thing to cater directly for that but poison is poison  imo..  you take it as a trade off and do something to negate or chemically nuetralise or exploit that or you don't. ..and all sorts of things happen as a result.. short and long term.
.you can't even grow a bacteria or have an infection without a brokendown sugar to feed and grow it!.. why someone would want to add more to their body, considering what's in there naturally ( in the form of the gylcycodemic effect of the metabolism of the lymphocytes and lymphnodes in our blood and whatever else everything else in their produces) , including in the form of excess grainage whose pooint it is is to turn into sugar let alone fat that has a similar metabolic gylcodemic chemistry .. whatever about I guess. Misinformation is a bitch of a thing.

I use equal evvery single day though.  I don't do Splenda because I think iit tastes chemically suss and I personally think equal is thee best choice on the market. If anyone can break it down for me and tell me specifally and exactly why that's not true I would definately appreciate the information.




[open article  Aspartame Fact Sheet }

This fact sheet is sponsored by the Calorie Control Council. The contents have been
reviewed by the American Dietetic Association???s Fact Sheet Review Board. The
appearance of this information does not constitute an endorsement by ADA of the
sponsor???s products or services. This fact sheet was prepared for the general public.
Questions regarding its content and use should be directed to a dietetics professional.
How is aspartame handled by
the body?
Aspartame is broken down in the body
to the amino acids, aspartic acid and
phenylalanine, as well as a small amount
of methanol. These components are also
found naturally in foods such as meats,
milk, fruits and vegetables. The body
uses these components in exactly the
same way whether they come from
aspartame or common foods. In fact,
the foods you consume every day
provide much greater amounts of these
components than does aspartame.
Is aspartame safe?
Yes. Aspartame???s safety has been
documented in more than 200 objective
scientific studies. The safety of aspartame
has been confirmed by the
regulatory authorities in more than 100
countries, including the U.S. Food and
Drug Administration, Health Canada,
and the European Commission???s
Scientific Committee on Food, as well
as by experts with the United Nations???
Food and Agriculture Organization and
World Health Organization.
What products contain aspartame
and how can I tell?
Aspartame is used to sweeten products
such as low calorie tabletop sweeten-
Straight Answers About Aspartame
ers, carbonated soft drinks, powdered
soft drinks, puddings, gelatins, frozen
desserts, yogurt, hot cocoa mixes, teas,
breath mints, chewing gum and other
foods, as well as some vitamin and
cold preparations. To locate these
products, look for the word ???aspartame???
on the ingredient list.
Who can use aspartame?
Consumers can enjoy products
sweetened with aspartame as part of a
healthful diet. Aspartame can replace
all or part of the sugar and calories in
foods and beverages. However, it is
important to keep in mind that
children, particularly young children,
need ample calories for rapid growth
and development. In addition,
pregnant and breastfeeding women
need to consume adequate calories to
nourish the fetus or infant and should
consult with a physician or a registered
dietitian about their nutritional
needs.
Individuals with the rare genetic
disease, phenylketonuria (PKU),
cannot properly metabolize phenylalanine.
PKU is detected at birth through
a mandatory screening program, and
these individuals must monitor their
intake of phenylalanine from all foods,
including foods containing aspartame.
hat is aspartame?
Aspartame is a lowcalorie
sweetening
ingredient that
provides the sweet taste
of sugar without the
calories. Aspartame has
been used in numerous
foods and beverages for
more than 20 years and
is enjoyed by millions
of Americans every day.
The American
Dietetic
Association
Knowledge Center
For food and nutrition
information or for a
referral to a dietetics
professional in your
area call:
800/366-1655
or visit:
www.eatright.org
Information
American Dietetic Association
???Your link to nutrition and health???sm
120 South Riverside Plaza, Suite 2000
Chicago, Illinois 60606-6995
©2003 ADA. Reproduction of this
fact sheet is permitted for educational
purposes. Reproduction for sales
purposes is not authorized.
This fact sheet expires 6/1/2006.
That???s why the following statement is
found on aspartame-containing
products: ???Phenylketonurics: contains
phenylalanine.???
How do foods and beverages
sweetened with aspartame fit into
healthful eating?
As a sweetener, aspartame can reduce
or replace the sugar and calories in
foods and beverages while maintaining
great taste. Thus, aspartame offers one
simple step to help people move closer
to achieving a more healthful diet.
Health experts agree that eating
well and being physically active are
keys to a healthful lifestyle. To help
people achieve a more healthful
lifestyle, the US government provides
the ???Dietary Guidelines for Americans.???
One of the guidelines states,
???Choose beverages and foods to moderate
your intake of sugars.??? The World
Health Organization also recommends
a number of dietary guidelines
to combat increases in chronic diseases
such as obesity, high blood pressure,
cancer, and diabetes. One recommendation
is to limit intake of sugars
added to some foods and beverages.
How do products sweetened with
aspartame aid weight
management?
With nearly two out of three Americans
classified as overweight or obese,
taking steps to assure appropriate
calorie intake is important for many
people. Because products with
aspartame are lower in calories than
their sugar-sweetened counterparts,
using products with aspartame
together with regular physical activity
can help with weight management.
Simply substituting a packet of
tabletop sweetener with aspartame
for two teaspoons of sugar three
times daily???in coffee, on cereal and
in ice tea, for example???adds up to a
savings of about 100 calories. In
addition, a 3-year scientific study
done at Harvard Medical School
showed that aspartame was a valuable
aid to a long-term weight management
program that included diet and
physical activity.
How does aspartame help people
with diabetes?
Aspartame offers people with type 1
and type 2 diabetes greater variety and
flexibility in budgeting their total
carbohydrate intake and helps them
satisfy their taste for sweets without
affecting blood sugar. People with
diabetes are more likely to stick with a
healthful meal plan when they can
include foods they enjoy. In addition,
consuming products with aspartame
can reduce calories, which helps people
with diabetes manage their weight.
Is there any truth to the negative
information about aspartame I see
on the Internet or in the media?
No. Negative allegations that aspartame
may be associated with numerous
ailments are not based on science.
Unfortunately, urban myths about
aspartame continue to be circulated
over the Internet. Aspartame sweetened
products offer yet another choice
for those individuals who want to
limit calories and moderate sugar
intake, but not sacrifice great taste.
The safety of aspartame has been
proven numerous times and has been
backed by more than three decades of
research and 200 scientific studies.
Recently, several governments and
expert committees carefully evaluated
the Internet allegations and found
them to be false, reconfirming the
safety of aspartame. Leading health
authorities, such as the American
Medical Association, the American
Dietetic Association, and the American
Diabetes Association, agree that
aspartame is safe.
To see what government and
health organizations say
about aspartame safety,
go to Aspartame Information Center - An Aspartame and Low Calorie Sweetener Information Resource..
Additional information
about aspartame can be
found at
The Calorie Control Council - Information on cutting calories and fat and achieving a healthy weight..




{end article}


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 2, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> ...I don't do Splenda because I think iit tastes chemically suss and I personally think equal is thee best choice on the market...


Very scientific - NOT! I personally think that Splenda is the best choice on the market as it doesn't decompose at high temperatures and acid conditions. It tastes fine to me. So, NER! 
See Undergraduate Research Journal for the Human Sciences


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 2, 2007)

@).


----------



## VetteGal (May 5, 2007)

What about Stevia??


----------



## SeAbReEzE (May 5, 2007)

VetteGal said:


> What about Stevia??



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 5, 2007)

Apparently Stevia has an anaseed taste about it. Personally i like my sweetner to not taste like anything else.
There is nooo clinical evidence to say that aspartame is even detrimental let alone will kill you. I just don't don't like splenda because the aftertaste is slightly chemically bitter and inhibits my natural salivatory processes. I'm a little bit of a fan of dental health and digestion so despite the current information regarding it, I don't like it.
I'm sure someone else will have other things to say about it but that is my 2c on it.


----------



## VetteGal (May 5, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Apparently Stevia has an anaseed taste about it. Personally i like my sweetner to not taste like anything else.
> There is nooo clinical evidence to say that aspartame is even detrimental let alone will kill you. I just don't don't like splenda because the aftertaste is slightly chemically bitter and inhibits my natural salivatory processes. I'm a little bit of a fan of dental health and digestion so despite the current information regarding it, I don't like it.
> I'm sure someone else will have other things to say about it but that is my 2c on it.




I have been using Stevia for several months now and I have not noticed any bad taste or after taste.  My experiences with splenda, equal, sweet n low, etc. have been the opposite.  I met someone last week who uses Xylitol and she is impressed with it so it's good to have choices.  I am married to a physician and every since I've known him, he swears that the chemical substitutes are killing us.  My grandmother lived to be 95 and wouldn't cook with anything but lard so who knows anymore what's good or bad??


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 5, 2007)

It's all about balance. Our bodies are chemical factories all of their own anyway. you put stuff in and it produces chemical reactions and toxicity and poisons in our bodies that people don't cater for. thaat is what's killing us. ..like carbohydrate and natural resource abuse enratio to america and australias obesity stats and natural resource deficits. ..not to mention poor countries see this and literally blow us up for it and it's environmental impact on their owwn survival longevity and life quality .Westerners use too much and dont replace it yet are too busy pointing fingers at everyone else to really do anything about it. thaat is our problem. .but whatever. if you like stevia then stick with it. It's not unsafe and if that is your preference then go for it. Really.


----------



## Dynghetti (May 9, 2007)

Scotty614 said:


> Guys I am noob material when it comes to just about anything supplement related. I did however read a recent report saying that sugar substitutes like NutraSweet, Equal, Spoonful etc are made with Aspartame and is harmful to your body, ie is a Cancer "sparkplug". Now here I go and read the ingredients of Nitro Tech protein powder and I see aspartame listed as an active ingredient which in turn I am ingesting every day after my workout as a protein shake. Needless to say I am am just going to stay the hell away from any sugars at all for the time being since i am spooked. What about Nitro Tech ? Am I giving myself an opportunity to induce Cancer growth taking this crap?
> 
> Thanks for any advice forthcoming,
> Scotty



Once you are born. You are dieng. dont worry about a food killing you within 30 years. Many other things can take you out way earlier then that. Even Some smokers live to 100 so dont bug out on that. Live life.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> Once you are born. You are dieng. dont worry about a food killing you within 30 years. Many other things can take you out way earlier then that. Even Some smokers live to 100 so dont bug out on that. Live life.


I wouldn't calling ingesting large quantities of formaldehyde living life.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 9, 2007)

Here we go again with the toxification. You could say the same thing of smoking as you might formaldahyde.. that if ppl using these types of substances and are having them accumulate toxins in their blood ( for whatever reason one might or mightnt use such things .. with or without the whole chemistry and chemical processes from intake to elimination in mind) without proactively ( or accidently ) taking steps to counteract some of those of the more negative if not tended reactions, of course they are likely going to suffer some of the effects of the associated risks.
Like drinking orange juice in smokers needing extra oxgyen and spleen support for example...

None of these things.. formaladhyde or smoking or what have you are not going to kill you alone , but it's not acting affter taking them that the damage starts to happen. We get exposed to all sorts of rubbish and pollutants in our air and other sources every singleday. Go ride a bike to school behind a long line of cars and tell me theey dont do things to us. I see kids who are being raised on this stuff.  Blame whatever you like, but pollutants and toxins are here and we are subject to them every day. if you understand how to remove old bubblegum by using new bubblgum ( say stuck down a tube that also needs a fluid to move it ouut of the tube ) you might understand how some of the heavier toxins .. if cleansed properly from our blood, can be of benifit. . there are brain cancer natropathy products that depend onn that principal. 
I don't believe they're avoidable neither .. unless you have a bubble to walk around in and an alternative in-bubble source growing evverything you need to survive for your entire life.. but it's learning to manage how to have our bodies deal with them that would benifit us all. It all starts with educating ppl and caring enough to.

A good blood cleansing diet would help that guy .. but where to start huh.

..oh .. and doo worry about food killing you in 30 yrs. In 30 yrs you might've decide you wanted to live after all.. then wee have to go school to learn what to do about it for you all. 

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 10, 2007)

On a practical basis, why use a sweetener that decomposes at high temperatures and hydrolyses in acid conditions when you can have one that's stable at high temperatures and doesn't hydrolyse in acid conditions? If you don't like the taste of Splenda, that's a perfectly good reason to not use it. It doesn't affect my salivary processes but anecdotal evidence means nothing as it's a sample size of 1.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I wouldn't calling ingesting large quantities of formaldehyde living life.



Your body produces those chemicals in larger quantities.  Homeostasis takes care of the rest.





I feel like I just talked back to God...


----------



## EWI (May 10, 2007)

My advice.... eliminate as much manufactured/artificial crap and stick to as close to natural real food as possible.  I personally would rather use a small amount of "real" sugar if I "want" something to taste sweeter (we don't really need sweet... we just want it)


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 10, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> On a practical basis, why use a sweetener that decomposes at high temperatures and hydrolyses in acid conditions when you can have one that's stable at high temperatures and doesn't hydrolyse in acid conditions? If you don't like the taste of Splenda, that's a perfectly good reason to not use it. It doesn't affect my salivary processes but anecdotal evidence means nothing as it's a sample size of 1.




There isn't anything damaging in equal that if it dooes decompose under whatever circumstance that it matters anyway. I flush far too well too regularly to have much build up of anything really.
I'm slightly partial to mostly natural unproccessed and mostly macrobiotic type foods myself ( apart from my supplements ) but I personally don't like reeal sugar because I've read too many ways it causes harm to our bodies.. to me thaat is a poison and it slows down our metabolisms and changes my complex carb values and so on. .. my main reason for not drinking any alcohol other than dry red wine to help chemically catabolise my protein so I can use it for energy earlier than to have it metabolise of it's own and so I can take more without whatever happens without it is because the sugar in any other type of alcohol puts me off more than anything else about it. It's horrible stuff in my opinion but if youu like it, by all means do what you like.


Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Dynghetti (May 12, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Here we go again with the toxification. You could say the same thing of smoking as you might formaldahyde.. that if ppl using these types of substances and are having them accumulate toxins in their blood ( for whatever reason one might or mightnt use such things .. with or without the whole chemistry and chemical processes from intake to elimination in mind) without proactively ( or accidently ) taking steps to counteract some of those of the more negative if not tended reactions, of course they are likely going to suffer some of the effects of the associated risks.
> Like drinking orange juice in smokers needing extra oxgyen and spleen support for example...
> 
> None of these things.. formaladhyde or smoking or what have you are not going to kill you alone , but it's not acting affter taking them that the damage starts to happen. We get exposed to all sorts of rubbish and pollutants in our air and other sources every singleday. Go ride a bike to school behind a long line of cars and tell me theey dont do things to us. I see kids who are being raised on this stuff.  Blame whatever you like, but pollutants and toxins are here and we are subject to them every day. if you understand how to remove old bubblegum by using new bubblgum ( say stuck down a tube that also needs a fluid to move it ouut of the tube ) you might understand how some of the heavier toxins .. if cleansed properly from our blood, can be of benifit. . there are brain cancer natropathy products that depend onn that principal.
> ...



I want to die when i hit 55 who wants to live anyway when their old and wrinkly? btw im 18 =)


----------



## depaul (May 12, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> Could it be *this* new study? http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/picrender.fcgi?artid=1392232&blobtype=pdf



This was an interesting study, but I have a problem with it.   

In the introduction, they state that most humans consume between 2-5 mg/kg of APM per day, and that the safe limit in the US is considered 50 mg/kg (40 in Europe.)  Yet, in the study, they are giving the groups of rats the equivalent of 5000, 2500, 500, 100, 20, 4, and 0 mg APM/kg bodyweight.   5000!  Come on, guys!  What do they think people are going to do, make asparatame pancakes for breakfast?  In their analysis of the "multipotent carcinogenic effects" of APM, they find a couple incidences where the equivalent to 20 mg/kg/day causes a statistically significant rise in cancer, but none where the 4 group - the equivalent to what most people consume - has a statistically significant rise in cancer.

Bottom line: A little bit of APM a day will not kill you.  A ridiculous amount a day may kill you.  Might as well not eat it, but don't freak out if you do every now and then.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 13, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> I want to die when i hit 55 who wants to live anyway when their old and wrinkly? btw im 18 =)



erm... me .!.

.. I just figure it'll be cool seeing how much better I can doo by then and who'll come with me. ..i'm sick like that ...I'm probably going to live to 120+!!.. eat thaat with a be pretty ego!


----------

